# Shot at 50 meters



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Just thought I'd show you all a shot a did at a fifty pence at 50 meters


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow!
This is an amazing shot. Applause for you!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was certainly an amazing shot. I would not even be able to see the bloody coin at that distance. Great shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

James West said:


> Just thought I'd show you all a shot a did at a fifty pence at 50 meters


Please, can you tell us the setup and ammo that you used for that shot?
Thanks


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot! Love those long shots. Also that is a really nice axiom! My favorite frame


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice shot indeed :bowdown:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> James West said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd show you all a shot a did at a fifty pence at 50 meters
> ...


Yeah no problem I use single tbg 25 x 22 mm. Taper and I use 9.5 mm steel


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Wow!
> This is an amazing shot. Applause for you!


Thank you mate


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Charles said:


> That was certainly an amazing shot. I would not even be able to see the bloody coin at that distance. Great shooting!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks mr Charles


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shot! Love those long shots. Also that is a really nice axiom! My favorite frame


Thank you very much 
My favourite to I love axioms


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

That is a superb shot. Ive only shot a gong from that distance. Nothing that small. Thats insane.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

James West said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > James West said:
> ...


Thanks for the answer, mate.
I'd like to try some long shot like that, just another question...did you anchor to the face or did you use semi butterfly style (or full)?


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

I anchor to my face my cheek


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Amazing shot!! thats a real challenge!! My longest shot is to a soda can at 30 meters.

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!  Amazing


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow! Phenomenal shot!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks boys


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing shot!!!!!! I love seeing the scenery you have to shoot in.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you 
Yeah it's all very green at the minute


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, I guess you were pretty"chuffed" with that shot! I sure was-AMAZING!


----------

